# New here - have questions about Cheesecake...



## sinfulcreations (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello all...

Sorry if this is a redundant question. I am starting a small business selling Cheesecake. Everyone raves about them, so I figured, why not??? I am selling to two restaurants in my city at this present time, and had personal orders for 14 for Valentine's Day. (I had my business cards and brochures printed 3 weeks ago and have been using word of mouth as my advertising.) So.... providing the business continues to grow I have a few questions.

1. I use dental floss to slice my cheesecakes... does anyone have better ideas?

2. I line the bottom of my springform pan with parchment paper and lift it right out of the pan onto a 10 inch cardboard disc... that has worked awesome for me. BUT, is there a way I can ensure I'm cutting all the way thru the crust?

3. How do restaurants slice their cheesecake perfectly AND put the paper between the slices? Is there a special tool for that?

Thanks for any and ALL advice.

Kristi


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

This is how I cut my cheesecake, and put small food grade sheets between each slice.I then enclose it in a container and freeze it...

This by the way is a Jewish baked cheese cake in a pastry shell, qahtan

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58...esecakecut.jpg


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Kristi,

I worked at a Cheesecake Factory resturant during culinary school, so I've cut a couple (hundred) cheescakes.
We actually used a boning knife to cut them. We would dip it in hot water after each slice, and dry the knife before the next cut. For inserting paper inbetween slices (which we rarely had to do, so I am not an expert) we folded a piece of 'patty' paper in half and placed inbetween slices with a straight pallet knife. Both of these techniques worked better when the cakes were cold enough to be quite firm, but not frozen. 

As for your third question, I know I've seen even smaller operations using a machine that will cut and place the papers in one swoop. the only one I've seen in action was quite loud though.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I usually bake up my cheesecakes in one shot, chill overnight, and stick 'em in the freezer (unpan them first).

Then, when I need to slice a cheesecake, I bring it out of the freezer and let it thaw a bit (about a half hour). I use a chef's knife dipped in hot water and wiped clean for each slice. I think you get the cleanest looking slices when they're partially frozen. It's also really easy to get the patty papers in between the slices too.:smiles:


----------

